# Cpu



## SX Driver (16. August 2004)

Moin Leute,
ich hab nen P4 1.8er und ich denk der is zu warm 
ca. 47°- 56°  
Hab nen neuen Lüfter angebaut aber immer noch so warm 
Was kann ich da machen ?



> ps. Ich wollt ihn auch noch mal irgend wann übertackten


----------



## Alex Duschek (17. August 2004)

Welchen CPU-Lüfter hast du und wieviele Gehäuselüfter hast du?


----------



## greynox (17. August 2004)

Hi, 
dein CPU is nicht zu warm das is ne durchschnittliche Temperatur also keine Angst, die CPU hällt eine Hitze von 80°C aus soweit ich weis! Ich würd dir vorschlagen nicht nur den Lüfter auszutauschen sondern den kompletten Kühler. Ich kann dir jetzt keinen empfehlen weil ich kein Übertakter bin .

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## fluessig (17. August 2004)

Ich denke du solltest zum uebertakten eine Wasserkuehlung in Betracht ziehen, wenn du extremere Ergebnisse erzielen willst, allerdings ist eine neue CPU auch nciht so viel teurer.


----------



## Alex Duschek (17. August 2004)

Pentiums eignen sich eigentlich sowiso nicht so gut zum Übertakten wie AMDs,obwohl bei dem 1,8er könnte der Multiplikator eigentlich noch frei einstellbar sein. 

Eventuell bringts auch was wenn du die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem CPU-Kühler runtermachst und neue drauftust.So sind bei mir auch die Temperaturen um knapp 15 Grad gefallen


----------



## SX Driver (17. August 2004)

JO ich hab Wärmeleitpaste unter !
und der Kühler is auch neu
und der CPU kommt nich unter 50° !


----------



## Opium (17. August 2004)

Mein AMD 3000+ läuft so ziemlich immer auf 59° und  geht trozdem noch.

Gehäuselüftung und gute Luftzirkulation im Geäuse mussen sein.


----------



## greynox (17. August 2004)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
JA, dann haste halt einen schlechten Kühler und wie schon geschrieben das is ne normale Temperatur! Hol dir einen der für höhere CPUs geeignet ist
also ich weis nich was du fürn Problem hast!? Nich böse gemeint ! Ok, die sache mit dem Übertakten... ich würd dir die links ans Herz legen wo du dich besser informieren kannst.

Link1 
Link2 
Link3
Link4 
Link5 

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox:


----------



## zögge (20. August 2004)

*durchschnitts Temp.*

Hallo.

Als ich mir meinen neuen PC zusammen gebaut habe, hatte ich diverse Bluescreens, vorallem beim gamen. Als ich diesen auf den Grund ging, sah ich, dass die CPU Temp viel zu hoch war. Also habe ich mir diverse software zugelegt, welche mich über die aktuelle CPU-/VGA-/Gehäuse-Temperaturen informieren soll. Der spitzenwert einer Messung lag bei 120Grad des CPU's, in einem Support Center wollte man es mir nicht glauben, bis sie es mir mit ihren Messungen bestätigen konnten. Normalerweise wäre der CPU schon längst "verbratet" meinte man. aufjedenfall lag der Fehler bei einer ungewollter Übertaktung welche vom BIOS selber gemacht wurde (BIOS Update verschafte diesbezüglich abhilfe). 

Nun läuft alles wie es muss und die durchschnitts Temp beträgt:

CPU:                57 grad
VGA:                 43 grad
HDD:         30-35 grad
RAM:          35-40 grad
Gehäuse: 27-30 grad

und dies mit einem speziellen CPU Kühlkörper/Lüfter von Zalmann, einer Luftwalze hinten a Gehäuse, einem HDD Kühler und einem Gehäuse Front Lüfter.

Zu beachten ist dabei, die dB. Was bringt Dir ein PC welcher extrem Kühlt aber Du um zu arbeiten einen Gehörschutz brauchst? Meine Lösung zu diesem Problem ist ein digitaler Lüfterregler, welcher ab einer gewissen wärme die Lüfter selbst ankickt und bei optimal Temp wieder die gewünschte Drezahlen einstellt. Somit kann ich selbst bestimmen mit welchen Nebengeräuschen ich arbeiten möchte.

Also kannst Du davon ausgehen das Du eine normale Betriebstemp. hast ;-).

PS: Zum Übertakten empfehle ich Dir, Dich sehr genau zu informieren und wie auch schon erwähnt eine Wasserkühlung, wobei ich dem Beitrag, dass ein neuer/besserer CPU kostengünstiger kommen würde, beistimme....

PPS: @Ruud Van Nistelrooy eine Temperatursenkung von 15 grad nur wegen der Wärmeleitpaste ist fast ausgeschlossen. Ausser Du hattest zuvor einen sehr billigen oder sogar gar keine Paste auf dem CPU oder hast gar vergessen die Schutzfolie von dem Wärmeleitpad zu nehmen . Mit hilfe der Paste ist eine Temp.Senkung von höchstens 5 grad möglich wobei diese 5grad schon sehr unrealistisch sind, wenn alles korekt montiert wurde.


----------



## Alex Duschek (20. August 2004)

Naja,ich war selber auch etwas überrascht,aber die Temperatur ist wirklich von knapp 70 auf erträgliche 55 Grad runter.Vielleicht lags auch teilweise daran,dass es ein heißer Tag war und mein Rechner lange gelaufen ist und in Kombination mit der neuen Paste dann eben die Temperatur sankt.


----------



## Radhad (23. August 2004)

Ich hab meinem P4 3,0 GHz nen Zalmann Kühler spendiert und 5 Noiseblocker S2 Gehäuselüfter eingebaut. DIe Temperatur ist 40°C im unbelasteten Zustand auf 27°C im unbelasteten Zustand gesunken. Mir ging es vor allem darum, dass mein Rechner leiser wird. Wen ich jetzt den Rechner belaste, liegt die höchsttemperatur bei 39°C, vorher 50-55°C. Ein P4 schaltete sich übrigens bei ca. 75-77° von selbst ab um sich zu schützen.

AMD's eignen sich zwar besser zum Übertakten, sind aber auch im Schnitt 10° heißer als P4's. Meiner Meinung nach sind die AMD 64 CPU's bisher die einzig guten von AMD, da dort mal wirklich gute Sachen selber entwickelt wurden. So far.


MfG Radhad


----------

